# NFAA 5 Spot 360 Round



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

when shooting this type of event on the scoring the term inside out what does that mean? any help is appreciated.


----------



## rosspulliam (Feb 9, 2009)

If you score it inside out then you have to be fully inside of the scoring ring in order to earn that score. If you touch the outer ring, the arrow counts as the lower score. For example, if you shoot an arrow on the 5-4 line, then the arrow counts as a 4. If the arrow is fully inside of the white or touching the x-ring, it counts as a 5, and in order to earn a 6 you have to be fully inside of the x without touching the ring. Touch the ring, and you only get a 5 for that arrow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm..... NFAA scoring? Any arrow that touches a ring line will score the highest value, in other words you are breaking the 4/5 line, you get a 5. Inside out scroing I thought was for X's only, and that those are used in the shootoff only. Now at our sectional and state levels we track inside out x's as a tie breaker. In other words to get an inside out X, the whole shaft must be inside the X and not touching the line. Not sure what an NFAA 360 round is either, sorry thought this was for a 300 round....


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Both correct. The 360 round is not an official NFAA round, though it does often use an official NFAA target face. 360 just counts the x-ring as an additional point (6). As stated above, when inside-out scoring is used the arrow must be entirely inside the line to score the higher value. Most rounds that use inside-out scoring do so for tiebreakers (i.e. regular scoring recorded and inside-out scoring also recorded and then the inside-out score is used to break ties if the regular scoring is the same for multiple archers) or shoot-offs (after a certain number of sudden death tiebreaker ends have been shot using regular scoring and archers are still tied often the scoring then goes to inside -out scoring arrow for arrow sudden death until a winner is determined). There is also another scoring round that is becoming popular in some areas, a 420 round, where an inside-out x receives a value of 7, a line-cutter x receives a value of 6, then 5, 4, etc. per usual NFAA scoring.

>>-------->


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I really appreciate everyones info here. I am going to seriously pursue competition shooting this next couple years, it looks like a blast and I really enjoy shooting spots. The bug has bitten me bigtime, and my bow purchase this year is going to be dedicated to the Bowhunter Freestyle guidelines.


----------

